# Twilight...



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 31, 2009)

So I watched half of this movie last night and honestly?...It was good, granted it's all fictional and Edward Cullen & Bella whats-her-last-name don't exist...I was getting in to it. It could have been because I think Bella is fully slammable  

But anyway, I was in that 'Twilight is for faggots' herd of sheep then I watched it and it was cool, It's just all the weiner 12 year olds who Gayify it with their facebook quizzes and made up RPG's 

Anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## SPBY (Dec 31, 2009)

no, i was forced into watching it and after 4 seconds of seeing their acting it was just as gay as i knew it would be, thankfully, football got turned back on after everyone realized how gay it was and overruled the female decision to watch it.


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2010)

Watched both of the movies with Priestess and bought her all the books for Christmas last year. Yeah, it's a little teeny-boppery, but there's worse things out there. The second movie was a big step up from the first and I'm sure they'll continue to get better as they go on.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I despise this movie...solely because all my female friends have a total wide-on for that edward faggot...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 1, 2010)

Thankfully my other half would rather see stuff like Avatar and Sherlock Holmes (not a chick flick person at all). Tried to get through the books, gave up on the first one as it's the worst kind of trite, Mary Sue riddled dreck. It's just anti-rejection porn for women.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 1, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> Thankfully my other half would rather see stuff like Avatar and Sherlock Holmes (not a chick flick person at all). Tried to get through the books, gave up on the first one as it's the worst kind of trite, Mary Sue riddled dreck. It's just anti-rejection porn for women.



Yeah mine too. You got that right


----------



## Metalus (Jan 1, 2010)

I was also in that herd. I went to see it to see what all the hype was about and i thought it was good. The acting was pretty bad, but it wasnt bad. I dont get the thing with Bella though. She just doesnt do anything for me . She looks like shes on crack throughout the movie the whole time. Plus her entire persona makes me want to kill myself


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 1, 2010)

Metalus said:


> I was also in that herd. I went to see it to see what all the hype was about and i thought it was good. The acting was pretty bad, but it wasnt bad. I dont get the thing with Bella though. She just doesnt do anything for me . She looks like shes on crack throughout the movie the whole time. Plus her entire persona makes me want to kill myself





They use a really 'cold' lense as well, that aspect is annoying and there were some pretty cringe worthy parts but It's a guilty pleasure of mine I think...well, a new one at least!


----------



## liamh (Jan 1, 2010)

I was in a particularly brave mood one day, and I saw that Twillight was on.
I watched until Edward started sparkling, and then I switched it off.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 1, 2010)

NSFW but funny as:

How Twilight Works - The Oatmeal


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 1, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> But anyway, I was in that 'Twilight is for faggots' herd of sheep then I watched it and it was cool, It's just all the weiner 12 year olds who Gayify it with their facebook quizzes and made up RPG's
> 
> Anyone had this happen to them?



I used to think like that about Lord Of The Rings I hate all that hobbits and orcs shite and the only time I've ever played D+D was because....
A) it was played in a pub so I could get wasted. 
B) there was a girl playing it there that I wanted to fuck. 
I literally had to be dragged into the cinema to see L.O.T.R. and halfway through the film I realised I was totally engrossed in it and when the 2nd one came out I was so into the opening scene with Gandalf and the Balrog I found myself thinking "holy shit I can't believe this actually happened!" best thing is that it still gets me excited even though I've seen all the extended versions a zillion times.

As for Twilight I've tried but tbh I've come to realise recently that I don't like anything to do with vampires in tv/film cause 95% of the time it's just some sort of shitty sexual metaphor that teenage girls seem to like and the sad thing is that movies such as Nosferatu and Near Dark prove that theres a lot that can be done with the subject matter but no ones really tried to further it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 1, 2010)

Saw the film, didn't think it was as bad as people said, but it wasn't particularly good either. Its a romance, not a vampire film.

Was given the book for Christmas as a joke, so I'm going to try and rea that see how it is.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 3, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Saw the film, didn't think it was as bad as people said, but it wasn't particularly good either. Its a romance, not a vampire film.
> 
> Was given the book for Christmas as a joke, so I'm going to try and rea that see how it is.



Yeah, I laughed when she said she loved him after like 5 days of knowing him


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 3, 2010)

I have it on blu-ray, haha. (My GF bought it)

So I watched it to see what it was all about, and it´s NOT a good movie. Wasn´t much happening, pretty boring if you ask me.


----------



## Lethe (Jan 3, 2010)

I watched the Rifftrax version of it and it was hilarious. 

"Line?"

I also think Bella wouldn't look half bad if she'd kick the Valium and fully open her eyes for once.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 3, 2010)

I slept through the first one, the second was bad but not quite as terrible. I lol'd hard at Bella falling off the motorbike. The most exciting thing about the otherwise dire film was the Porsche 911 Turbo. Other than that, my opinion is not changed; the whole franchise is a load of fucking shit.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm thankful my wife prefers watching True Blood. At least there are boobs.

At least there are boobs.


----------



## Desi (Jan 6, 2010)

I watched New Moon on opening night because my cousin is a huge fan...and invited some hot coworkers, so that was cool. But, yea, I think the highlight of the film was Jacob taking off his shirt because of the audience's reaction...needless to say, I almost drowned.

But truth be told, I was inspired to get in shape after seeing that reaction. I am now 155 lbs and my goal is to be at least 185 lbs of pure muscle. No bullshit creatine supplements and other shit...just pure diet and exercise. 

Thanks, Jacob. For showing me the way.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yeah, I laughed when she said she loved him after like 5 days of knowing him



Teenagers


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 6, 2010)

I watched it before I even knew what it was all about. Crappy, but not as bad as most people say, IMO.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 6, 2010)

If only Wesley Snipes would show up in one of the movies... Something about "suck heads..." Wonder if such a mash-up would make it on "Robot Chicken's Most One-Sided Fist Fights, Part II?"  

You could always make a drinking game out of "you are my life" phrases...


----------

